# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] La peRFID Albion est aujourd'hui japonaise

## La Rédaction

Si avec la direction générale que prend le monde, vous n'êtes pas encore devenu totalement parano, ne vous inquiétez pas, ça va bien venir un jour.

Hitachi vient de présenter la plus petite puce RFID au monde, vous savez, ces bestioles qui permettent l'identification d'absolument n'importe quoi via les ondes radio. Cette puce est désormais miniaturisée à l'extrême, avec des dimensions de 0,05 x 0,05 mm.

La photo présente l'ancienne version à gauche (0,4 x 0,4 mm) et la nouvelle à droite, le trait noir étant un cheveu humain. La puce intègre une ROM de 128 bits, ce qui lui permet de stocker une identification à 38 chiffres.

Avec une telle technologie, tous les délires les plus angoissants sont envisageables, car il serait naïf de penser qu'elle ne servira qu'à l'identification des pots de yaourt et autres paquets de lessive. C'est un avis personnel, bien sûr.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## PrinceGITS

> il serait naïf de penser qu'elle ne servira qu'à l'identification des pots de yaourt et autres paquets de lessive.


Wabon ? Ce n'est pas pour aller plus vite en caisse en se passant des caissières que cette technologie est développée ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Mad

Perfide Albion, je suppose, puisque le Royaume Uni des gens qui roulent dans le bon sens fut le premier à autoriser l'implantation de ces pupuces sur les .. lames de rasoir je crois. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, ma parano galopante du complot mondial prend un coup de jeune là, merçi !

----------


## azay

Fish, PGTIS, Mad, avalez vos pilules, et retournez jouer avec vos cailloux... Et le premier qui s'approche de la grille, il se prend un coup de matraque.

----------


## Cariboux83

On est tous foutRus.

----------


## mmt-akh

> Fish, PGTIS, Mad, avalez vos pilules, et retournez jouer avec vos cailloux... Et le premier qwui s'approche de la grille, il se pren un coup de matraque.


zut pris de vitesse

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Avec une telle technologie, tous les délires les plus angoissants sont envisageables, car il serait naïf de penser qu'elle ne servira qu'à l'identification des pots de yaourt et autres paquets de lessive. C'est un avis personnel, bien sûr.


Par pure volonté de faire avancer le débat, je me dois de proposer un avis contraire, au nom de la pluralité !
<>   ::ninja::  
Ce n'est pas un avis personnel, bien sûr.

Dormez bien.   ::zzz::

----------


## Serra

Moi j'suis sûr que ca servira juste pour alléger le poids massif des passeports électroniques actuels et de leur technologie obsolète!  ::ninja::

----------


## Eld

c'est quoi la porté de ce machin ? l'antenne doit être minuscule, ça va sûrement pas très loin

----------


## SeBoun

J'ai surtout l'impression qu'il 'n y a pas besoin d'antenne pour ça.

----------


## Eld

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFI
 les puces RFID passive utilisent l'énergie de l'onde reçue pour envoyer la réponse, et pour ça il faut une antenne

----------


## Spey

Vivement la prochaine grande campagne de vaccinnation !

----------


## Madval

La nano technologie arrive. Avec un truc aussi petit on peut en imaginer des trucs possible pour le corp humain.
En fait c'est tellement petit bientot on pourra s'en mettre une dans la teub pour la faire marcher à fond la caisse   ::rolleyes::  

Le rapport ? Y'en a pas !

AHAHAH

----------


## Zoerfel

en meme temps se balader avec un telephone portable allume dans la poche ca permet deja une tres bonne localisation et identification et sans avoir a passer a 2 cm d'une borne.
Enfin bon, on verra bien ce que l'avenir nous reserve, car il est des choses que l'on pourra difficilement empecher, malheureusement.

----------


## Chan

Qu'est ce qu'il a comme pellicules   ::w00t::  
Pardon.

----------


## Athelas

il suffit tout simplement d'etre chauves, on est tranquille, plus de cheveux, plus de puce...  ::ninja::  

Pour les animaux, MP moi j'ai un bon traitement...   ::ninja::

----------


## MaxnoAngel

Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est au début c'était la motivation de ce dire que nous pouvons le faire, dans le cadre d'aider l'Humanité.   :<_<:  

Imaginez : mieux gérer les stockes, allez plus vite, être plus fiable (sur ce point il y a encore du travail), gagner plus d'argent ,...
Bref la belle vie quoi, plus besoin de magasiniers, de caissières, d'invantoristes, ... ,  les êtres humains dans les magazins, ça coûte quand même le personnel. Oui c'est l'avenir avec le RFDI, mais c'est pour l'humanité !!!! 

Quoi, quelqu'un me soufle à l'oreille, qu'une personne aurait voulu l'intégrer dans le corps humain de toute la population de la terre !? 

Non je n'y crois pas, ça servirait a quoi ?

Flicquer ... 

Non, nous sommes dans un monde de libertés!!   ::blink::  

Hein, ... NON, on m'aurait menti   ::huh:: , toutes ces inventions c'est pas pour l'évolution de l'homme ?

Pour sa régression ...

Monde de merde   :<_<:

----------


## Knox

Putain l'horreur les puces RFID... Rendez vous compte !

Ce serait la fin de Charlie !

----------


## maxwello

Joli jeu de mots...respect   :<_<:

----------


## Fullmetal

> zut pris de vitesse


IZ WATCHING YOU !  
c'est clair la technologie ça craint ... imaginez les nazis avec des ordinateurs ils auraient gagné la guerre

----------


## Athelas

> IZ WATCHING YOU !  
> c'est clair la technologie ça craint ... imaginez les nazis avec des ordinateurs ils auraient gagné la guerre


Et les puces dans tout ça ???   ::blink::

----------


## alx

> en meme temps se balader avec un telephone portable allume dans la poche ca permet deja une tres bonne localisation et identification et sans avoir a passer a 2 cm d'une borne.


Et si on va jusque là, autant virer la batterie, la plupart des modèles de téléphones disposant de modes "veille" assez poussés...

----------


## damdam

> Quoi, quelqu'un me soufle à l'oreille, qu'une personne aurait voulu l'intégrer dans le corps humain de toute la population de la terre !? 
> 
> Non je n'y crois pas, ça servirait a quoi ?
> 
> Flicquer ...


La parano ambiante sur les nanotech est légitime. Mais il ne faut pas sous estimer l'apport positif que ça peut avoir.
Des projets sont en cours pour créer des nano-robots qui surveilleraient la santé des personnes et permettrait de faire un statut de santé complet quand on va chez le médecin, plus d'erreur de diagnostic possible...
Alors forcément, c'est pas pour tout de suite, mais ces puces en sont les précurseurs. Je pense qu'il faut savoir ne pas considérer que les dangers... et bien sùr rester vigilant, la nature humaine étant ce qu'elle est.

----------


## JCLB

> c'est clair la technologie ça craint ... imaginez les nazis avec des ordinateurs ils auraient gagné la guerre


Non, eux ils faisaient plutôt dans le macro que dans le micro genre ça Panzerkampfwagen VI Königstiger
  ::ninja::

----------


## Semifer

> IZ WATCHING YOU !  
> c'est clair la technologie ça craint ... imaginez les nazis avec des ordinateurs ils auraient gagné la guerre


1 point Godwin  ::w00t::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> IZ WATCHING YOU !  
> c'est clair la technologie ça craint ... imaginez les nazis avec des ordinateurs ils auraient gagné la guerre


Veuillez garder les HS a l'exterieur du wagon , merci .

----------


## Cowboy

Ce n'est qu'un numéro ...

Et n'importe qui peut le lire, et vu la taille, il ne doit pas être très solide, je n'y connais rien, mais ca devrait ce griller ce truc non ?

----------


## Minostel

Si elle coûte cher à produire, on a peut être une chance d'échapper à Big brother.

----------


## Caca Président

bien interressant tout ça

un up

http://www.internetactu.net/?p=6799

----------

